# Job Seeker Visa Decision



## AhmedRezk (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello Guys,
Please, i need your help to explain what is the meaning of this Email which i received from the German embassy in Riyadh.
firstly my name is Ahmed Rezk From Egypt and work in Saudi Arabia as a chemist 
i applied for jobseeker visa on 21 February 2018 and I received this email on March 1st
" Dir Sir.
the visa decision can be picked up in the embassy from Sunday to Wednesday from 13:00 - 14:00 pm 
with regards
visa section "
I want to tell you what happened during my interview to evaluate my situation.
first, he asked me you have a job offer from a company located in Germany? i shocked from the question because if i have i will apply for work permit, not JSV and i told him that 
then he asked me you know german language i told him, no but i have an only A1 level and also, i told him i asked the visa section team before i submit my documents and they answered the German language not required for this visa category but it helpful.
he asked me some personal question about my family my work my plan to find a job in Germany. i remember the time i spent in the interview was 45 - 50 minutes, 
after that he collected my documents but gave me the passport with a small stamp has the Date of application and the application No. and told me we will contact you later.
now, please i need from you to explain the meaning of this message from the embassy only one week after my application if it means approval or refusal also, evaluate my application
thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

AhmedRezk said:


> Hello Guys,
> Please, i need your help to explain what is the meaning of this Email which i received from the German embassy in Riyadh.
> firstly my name is Ahmed Rezk From Egypt and work in Saudi Arabia as a chemist
> i applied for jobseeker visa on 21 February 2018 and I received this email on March 1st
> ...


The message means that the Embassy has decided your visa application, nothing more, nothing less.

You will have to go and see whether the decision is positive or negative.

When you say 'chemist', do you mean pharmacist? What's your qualification?


----------



## AhmedRezk (Mar 8, 2018)

ALKB said:


> The message means that the Embassy has decided your visa application, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> You will have to go and see whether the decision is positive or negative.
> 
> When you say 'chemist', do you mean pharmacist? What's your qualification?


thank you AlkB 
i'm a chemist I can work in the chemistry field, pharmaceutical, Research & Development Laboratories, Food production, Water Treatment ....etc.
My qualification is Bachelor Degree in Science - Chemistry Department


----------

